# so many free patterns



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

There are so many free patterns here. Enjoy!http://www.crochetatplay.com/


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Oh my sooooooooo many and good ones too. thank you


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

22,000 patterns. I'll need more yarn!! LOL


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, great site. Thanks for posting. Shannon


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you  Great site.


----------



## SDuPlessis (Feb 22, 2013)

This is wonderful!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm going to need another flash drive!!! Thanks


----------



## CatsRCats1 (Jan 20, 2011)

This will keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Katmeister60 (Feb 22, 2013)

I really like this site. Checked out the skirts/dresses. I see some patterns which I want to make up for summer!


----------



## luckypenny720 (Sep 27, 2012)

Uh Oh Im in trouble now


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

be careful everyone, yesterday i went thru alot of links in the afghan section. i just went thru some now and the chevron afghan on the left hand column ...my avg popped up telling me it was infected and it caught and got rid of it. 

lots of good patterns here just be careful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Sooooooo many nice patterns. Thanks for posting. Have bookmarked the link.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow So many patterns. Thanks rlmayknit


----------

